# Need new O-ring for Draco



## Scottiver (Oct 22, 2016)

Hey guys, I have one of the original Draco's and my last o-ring bit the dust. Anyone have any suggestions for a replacement? I'm pretty sure these were custom made o-rings. Modamag doesn't seem to be around any more...


----------



## yazkaz (Nov 4, 2016)

Scottiver said:


> Hey guys, I have one of the original Draco's and my last o-ring bit the dust. Anyone have any suggestions for a replacement? I'm pretty sure these were custom made o-rings. Modamag doesn't seem to be around any more...


There are hardly custom made o-rings, only custom-spec'ed ones. In other words, the user is responsible for finding a replacement from all available o-ring specs.

Sometimes the replacement o-ring may be slightly different from original specs and the user has to try out a few neighboring sizes to determine the ideal one for the exact application. I've done this all the time, thanks to the availability of specialty o-ring/gear dealers in my vicinity.

So do you still have the broken original o-ring? If so, measure its thickness first. Then measure the o-ring groove on the Draco for the ID. The resulting o-ring should have an ID slightly smaller than that for tight snug fit.


----------



## groovadelickun (Aug 25, 2019)

Did you end up finding a source for the O-rings? I have long since lost mine, but I still have a empty baggie that says "Draco Flashlight Oring" .030. So hopefully the .030 helps...


----------

